
A German Exception? Why the Country’s Coronavirus Death Rate Is Low - guruz
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/04/04/world/europe/germany-coronavirus-death-rate.html
======
j_leboulanger
They just test a lot of citizens. So the rate of positive tested people is
low. Compared to other countries where they only test highly probable positive
cases.

